
Ask HN: How important is typing speed for a programmer? - pulkitsh1234
Apart from the obvious advantages, are there any downsides, for example: biologically ?<p>Are touch typists more prone to eye strain as they constantly look on the computer screen? Or touch typing is actually beneficial because it reduces head&#x2F;eye movement.
======
itamarst
It's irrelevant, mostly. Your productivity as a programmer comes from
identifying and solving problems with minimum wasted effort, typing is just a
thing you do at the end when you're done thinking about the best way to solve
a problem.

More about productivity mindset:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/)

------
LarryMade2
Only times typing speed really comes in handy for me is when its almost the
end of the work day and I want to finish one bit while its fresh in my mind or
during programming competitions where it really adds an advantage. Most times
I'm doing more contemplative coding.

